# CIFS error: very strange

## scott1093

Hello all,

I've got an interesting problem here. Running Gentoo (kernel version 2.6.39-r3) on an amd64 system which, so far, has been a good experience. Here's my main problem:

I've got three network mounts (using Samba/CIFS) to connect to windows servers at my place of employment. I'm on a desktop so the network doesn't change. Now, when I try to write files to the network drives it hangs. Thunar hangs (i'm unable to open any file manager for at least 10 minutes) and whichever program I'm saving from locks up (including MC if I try that way). It eventually frees up and gives "General input/output error saving file on network mount." 

As an end result, the files do not save. However, the save attempt DOES zero out the file on the network drive and places a lock file in the folder as well. Thank goodness for backups of important files.

Here are the four main errors:

CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation

CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -113

CIFS VFS: default security mechanism requested.  The default security mechanism will be upgraded from ntlm to ntlmv2 in kernel release 2.6.41

mount.cifs used greatest stack depth: 4432 bytes left

Output of: cat /var/log/messages | grep cifs

http://pastebin.com/5Xwb52qj

Output of dmesg | grep cifs

http://pastebin.com/6291DdyH

/etc/fstab

http://pastebin.com/56T0dc9P

Please ask if there's anything else I can show you to help you help me.  :Smile:  Also, please be detailed in your proposed solutions. I've not reached Gentoo Guru status yet  :Smile: 

----------

## scott1093

Judging by the lack of information on the subject turned up by Google searches and so on, I'm going to assume this issue is related to the most recent kernel. Can anyone confirm this even?

----------

## TribesTom

Hello

I have a problem with cifs too.

It seems it freeze my gentoo.

And i run the same kernel.

I'll try another to see.

Edit : Tested with gentoo-sources 3.0.1 and it works without problem.

----------

